# Loin Chops, Extra Thick and Meaty



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Found some really nice extra thick and meaty Loin Chops at Costco yesterday, I knew right away they were meant for my smoker/grill.

*Menu*
Loin Chops, Extra Thick with the Full Treatment
Oven Roasted New Potatoes
Green Bean Almondine Casserole
Sauteed Portabellas, Peppers, Onions in Spiced Butter

*The Chops*
Made an Apple Juice/Apple Vinegar Brine, with brown sugar and salt and brined them for 12 hours.
Then a rinse and dry before a good dusting of a homemade savory rub.
Before laying them down over Cherry in the smoker they got a good Apple juice spritzing.

225°-250° for about 1.5 hours brought the average IT to 130°.
Then it was onto a scorching hot grill and finish at 140°-142° IT.
A nice 30 minute rest while my roasted potatoes finished and then dinner was on.























































*Oven Roasted New Potatoes*
Chopped new potatoes
Chopped onion, coarse
1 packet Onion soup mix
1T Rosemary, crushed
Salt to taste
1/3C Olive oil
mix well, roast at 425° for 45 minutes










*Green Bean Almondine Casserole*
3 cans Green Beans
1 can Whole Corn
3 cans Cream of Mushroom soup
1.5C sliced Almonds
2T Black pepper
1 bag French Fried Onions
mix well, bake at 375° for 1 hour, then top with French Fried Onions and bake for 15 more minutes










*Sauteed Portabellas, Peppers, Onions in Spiced Butter
*
Baby Portabellas
2 lrg Bell Peppers, sliced thin
2 lrg Onion, sliced thin
1.5 sticks, Butter
1T Sweet Paprika
1T Cayenne powder
Salt to taste
Saute everything in large wok till just tender










*Money Shot*


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm going to come eat at your house one of these days. That looks good. LOL


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang I love these post.They make the wheels start working,Then I wind up at the dang store again.Great job as always.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow! Top shelf eats, Chilli!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow...you ought to have your own cooking show! That is some fine looking eating there!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dayum! I'll take 3 plates please!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks great! 

Try a packet of Grill Mates zesty herb marinade but add Captain Morgan. Amazingly good.


----------

